# Action shots (1st ones on here)



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Got about 4-6" yesterday and into night. Heres a few action shots.
First is before the storm.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

And some more....


----------



## Jumanji (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a nice looking truck.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Love the truck! I wish I could afford something like that just to have some fun in!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Give me an older Chevy any day with 14bolt FF and Dana 60 with a simple big or small block mated to a turbo 400 and NP205. Now that's a plow truck.
Nice truck.
T.J.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks. Yea this thing is a monster. Best thing is is its all rust free. NONE. Solid as hell and the plow is too. Ive tripped this plow so hard I thought I was going to kiss the hood and nothing was wrong. That was in a hidden crack in an apron. Nice huh.

Need a V plow though! Or scoops. And an electric pump and handheld. Reclining buckets. A non cement feeling steering wheel.....oh the things that you realize after spending 18 hours in a truck :laughing:


----------



## Ibuildmyown (Jan 2, 2011)

That trucks to nice of a survivor to plow with.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Ibuildmyown;1206966 said:


> That trucks to nice of a survivor to plow with.


All of my trucks are driven. No point in having a truck more capable of doing a job than most newer trucks and not use it. Trust me when I say its built to take the abuse. Build em right and play away!

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

nice truck wish i could get one like that to plow with


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

496 BB;1206745 said:


> Got about 4-6" yesterday and into night. Heres a few action shots.
> First is before the storm.


LOVE the truck!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

rjlawncare;1224908 said:


> nice truck wish i could get one like that to plow with


I'll build ya one.....


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Playing around in last storm


----------

